# Iwata Revolution Vs Eclipse?



## dino84

I have an Iwata HP-C Hi-Line for doing fine work however I'm now looking at getting a general purpose airbrush to replace my Paasche VL. Again looking at the Iwata brand I am thinking of their two cheaper models, the Revolution and the Eclipse (I know there is also the Neo but this seems a bit too 'budget' for my liking). Does anybody have any recommendations on which one would be better suited as a GP airbrush? Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## veedubb67

Defintiely go with the Eclipse! It has a .35mm needle/nozzle vs. the .5mm setup in the Revolution. The Eclipse sprays pencil-thin lines up to 1.5 inches (Rev does about 1/32 to 2 inches). My HP-CS is my workhorse - I use it for about 85% of my painting needs.

Drop me a line if you have any other questions or check with Tom Grossman at http://hummingline.com/hobbyshop.html.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## OKCmike

What vd67 said and I'll add that they're easy to take down and clean. I love mine! :dude:


----------



## Chinxy

Hey - all I can say is Tom's the best. I Love my Eclipse and Tom was the one who taught me how to use it.


----------



## dino84

Thanks for the replies everyone. Looks like the Eclipse is the way to go but I thought that the .35 tip might be a bit close to my Hi-line (which has a .3 tip)?

Scott.


----------



## Skymods

Which Eclipse were you considering? Are you looking for a wider spray pattern?

The HP-BCS has the .5 needle
The HP-SBS, CS, and BS have the .35 needle

The bodies of the 4 models are unique, but the rest of the parts are interchangeable. So you can make any of the 4 models be either .35 or .5

But 3 parts need to be matched in size, the needle, nozzle, and nozzle cap

So, if you like the HP-BS for example, you would just need to swap out the .35 needle, nozzle, and nozzle cap for the .5 set. And yes, you need all 3 parts and not just the needle.

I have the BCS and CS and do this all the time.

Dave


----------



## dino84

I was looking at the BCS due to the bottle feed. Thanks for the info on the interchangebility of the needles, I think that'll come in real handy.

Scott.


----------



## harpooner54

I've been using an Iwata BCS for quite a while now & instead of using a bottle,
I found out that the cup from my old Paasche VL also fits...








-David


----------

